

Show HN: StackSocial and the Mac-essentials bundle - minouye

My buddy and a friend launched StackSocial a week ago and would appreciate some feedback on their initial bundle and site. At it's heart, it's a Mac-app bundle site, with some additional social elements layered on (show which apps you use, create favorites lists, etc.). I'm not extremely familiar with the other bundle sites out there, but I'm sure those more familiar with the space could provide some focused feedback/direction.
======
minouye
Clickable: <http://www.stacksocial.com>

